# Sneezing fits, no discharge, but...



## Blue eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

Sapphire lost her mate 4 days ago. She is 1yr 9 mos old. I've had her for about 5 mos. I got them as a bonded pair from a rescue, breed unknown (but photo on side - she has lop ears)
For just about the entire time I've had her, she would have these fits of up to 10-12 consecutive sneezes. Her nose is clean and I've never seen discharge. When I brought them both into the vet (for Shadowfax) a few days ago, she had another fit. We discussed it with the vet, but he didn't seem concerned because of lack of discharge.

BUT... just now she had another fit, stronger than usual. I took a close look and she had actually sneezed a stream of ?mucus? onto the carpet about 1 1/2 inch long. OMG! I've never seen that. I still see nothing on or around her nose or paws. Am I just being paranoid after losing my other one so suddenly (from a suspected rupture)?

I was getting ready to arrange bunny dates to find her a new mate, but now I'm afraid she's sick.  Could the stress of losing Shadow be causing this?

Has anyone had this happen with a bun before? I don't want to expose her to other buns if she is ill.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 13, 2012)

When I got Kiwi she was sneezing for the first couple of months I had her. There was no discharge until about 3 weeks later. Then I noticed some off white discharge. The vet prescribed baytril orally. She was on it for about a month. No discharge anymore so I stopped the baytril. She was on it for a month. She eventually grew out of the sneezing.

I would take your little bun bun to the vet! Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 14, 2012)

What color was the discharge? White I assume?

Generally, sneezing with no or clear discharge would indicate allergies. Anything besides that could be infection and you want to treat that right away. 

Is there anything in Sapphire's environment she could be allergic to? Excess Hay/food dust? Bedding?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> What color was the discharge? White I assume?
> 
> Generally, sneezing with no or clear discharge would indicate allergies. Anything besides that could be infection and you want to treat that right away.
> 
> Is there anything in Sapphire's environment she could be allergic to? Excess Hay/food dust? Bedding?


It was white. That was the first (and only) time that ever happened. I have been watching her closely and I still see no indication of any discharge (other than that 1 yucky sneeze result).

Actually, I thought her sneezing had actually lessened some after Shadowfax died. I half-wondered if she could be allergic to him. Her hay is in the cage, but she doesn't seem to sneeze more while in her cage. I use wood pellets for litter and she only gets her pellet food once a day (1/4 cup) which disappears quickly. Hmmmm...
We have a labradoodle, but they're close to hypoallergenic (for humans anyway).

I just can't figure it.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 14, 2012)

If there was any white discharge, that makes me doubt it being allergies. My bunny Charlie who had snuffles started by not having the white discharge but slowly got more and more. In to the vet is good ASAP-the longer it goes untreated, the harder it can be to ever treat. As it is, respiritory issues can be really hard to treat in animals.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 17, 2012)

Those who have dealt with this before, is azithromycin safe for rabbits. I know it was prescribed by my vet, but I just want to be doubly sure before giving her an antibiotic.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 18, 2012)

According to the House Rabbit Society, it is safe for bunnies.

http://www.rabbit.org/health/antibiotics.html


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

